# Dog park sociopaths



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That's exactly why we discourage dog parks. You are very lucky the other dog didn't actually make contact.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Abeille said:


> That's exactly why we discourage dog parks. You are very lucky the other dog didn't actually make contact.



Why oh why, people never learn, and don't assume Teddy wasn't affected in some way....


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah I don’t do dog parks. Too many owners who don’t pay attention and too many dogs that are jerks. And BTW — it’s very common for intact males to be “targets”. Watch out for that…..


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

You're really lucky it didn't escalate. My first golden, Charlie, a neutered male, was attacked by a Rottweiler at a dog park when he was 4. When I saw the guy approaching with a hunk of rope tied around the Rott's neck for a collar/leash, I decided to leave with Charlie. I was just about to put the leash on him (about 30' from the gate into the park, off to the side) when the Rott rushed us and tackled Charlie. He had his jaws around Charlie's throat so fast. I was kicking it in the head (forgive me, I'm not a violent person but my beloved dog was being attacked and I didn't know what else to do) screaming "Drop it!". The owner sauntered over, grabbed his dog by the ruff, and when his dog finally released Charlie, he tied the rope back around it's neck and walked out of the park. I rushed Charlie to the vet; he had minor scrapes, no punctures, we were so, so lucky. It was terrifying, and while we did go back to that dog park eventually, it was rarely, and only when there were a few dogs in the park that I recognized. Charlie didn't develop any aggression towards other dogs, but he got more protective of me with strange men after that.

You're right that dog parks for full of dogs with owners that aren't actively managing their dogs; it's a dangerous mix. I do understand wanting a safe, enclosed area for your dog to be able to run, chase a ball, etc., but after a couple of back-to-back bad experiences with two local parks with Barkley (he was about 6 months old and intact), dog parks are out for us. Someone locally is trying to create an indoor "dog park" with separate runs that you can rent to practice agility, or have doggie play dates with other dogs you know (indoor b/c it's insanely hot here in the summer); we're keeping an interested eye on that and might check it out.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

The only sociopaths are those that think "dog parks" are safe! They are not for man or beast!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't do dog parks - a.k.a. Fight Club for Dogs. I also have an intact male and in my experience they absolutely DO get targeted by some other dogs, so I would TOTALLY avoid the dog park. I think intact adolescent males, even if otherwise friendly, must give off a "punk kid" vibe (likely hormones) to some other dogs. Perhaps stick to smaller playdates with friendly dogs you know? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mister F said:


> Yesterday at the dog park, right before we were going to be leaving anyway, someone introduced an agitated sociopathic dog into the mix. Hey, the dog park is like a box of chocolates. I think it was a 'he', if so he was neutered I think. Up until then all the dogs were being great together. This new dog growled, snarled, chased, and tried to be a total aggressive monster to Teddy, my 13 month old intact male golden. Kind of singled him out. The owner was conspicuously not too close or active in managing his POC dog. By the way, I dont blame the dog, I blame the owner. There are so many "pandemic-pup-parents" that have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Anyway, I was rather proud of Teddy response. He was completely de-escalating. Moved away when possible, held still when possible. Didnt growl back, bark, or fight. I called him over and we departed. He was no worse for wear.
> I feel like some people, people who project their personalities on their dogs, think their dogs should "fight back" or "stand up for themselves." But in fact the most appropriate response of a good and confident disposition is to de-escalate. Its what one would want a service dog to do when approached by an ill-tempered brute. He even sat in the street to watch some fireworks at New years.


Have to agree with the other comments. Dog parks are filthy and oh-so-unpredictable. We had a near miss years ago…will never do that again


----------



## FatherofElsie (Aug 5, 2018)

The idea of dog parks are wonderful……on paper. In reality not so much. I never take our Golden as there are too many clueless owners with aggressive dogs. It only takes one.


----------



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

At least he's none the worse for wear. Maybe we shouldn't. I will add that 99% of people and dogs there are pleasant, at least where I go in Bethesda Maryland. But 99% isn't 100% I know.


----------



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

Rion05 said:


> I don't do dog parks - a.k.a. Fight Club for Dogs. I also have an intact male and in my experience they absolutely DO get targeted by some other dogs, so I would TOTALLY avoid the dog park. I think intact adolescent males, even if otherwise friendly, must give off a "punk kid" vibe (likely hormones) to some other dogs. Perhaps stick to smaller playdates with friendly dogs you know? 🤷‍♀️


The first rule about dog park is Dont Talk about Dog Park!
yeah, at his annual in February we will be setting a date for his clipping✂, probably in the Spring. Hes REAL interested in a little schauseroodle in the neighborhood, who I just found out is an intact female. That answers that mystery about why he is so inquisitive! Fortunately I keep him on a tight leash. Or, when off leash, a good training collar.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

I was expecting that day to come. My boy getting charged by an off leash dog. I read intact males get picked on by other neutered dogs. Anyway, we weren't even at a dog park- Just your standard "leash required park." All of a sudden a manchester terrier began getting aggressive and charged. They got in a scuffle and thankfully no visual wounds. Other owner had to grab his ugly tiny devil dog.

Please obey leash laws!
Goldens are so sweet - I worry he will be fearful of other dogs.

edit After I realized I froze. What would you have done. (Outside of kicking the little dog.)


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Dog parks are not great. I only occasionally go when I drive past and nobody is there so we can throw the ball.
I find so many people use it as their dogs only source of exercise so many dogs are full of too much energy when they are there plus most are not well trained dogs nor their owns for that matter. I do though love off leash trails. I find the community of people and their dogs that frequent these are much better trained (have to be) and friendly. Plus it’s meet and carry on which is great.
There are also a few local beaches that are great too thankfully!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Another no here for the dog parks. Accident waiting to happen.....


----------

